# Ride at JOLLY RODGERS this Saturday 8-18-12



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

We are planning to make a trip down to Jolly Rodgers in Converse,LA this weekend with some of the guys from Louisiana Mud Playas. Any one is welcome to join us!


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

SMJ, how far is Jolly Rogers from Shreveport? Me and my wife, and another couple with a Ranger were planning on going to HLORP. Especially since it looks like its pouring there now. If Jolly rogers isnt that far, I might see if we can join yall down there. We're staying at a hotel in Shreveport.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to say its about 40-50 south of shrevepor. You will take I-40 South toward Alexandria from Shreveport and continue south toward Mansfield. You guys are welcome to join us! Mapquest Converse,LA and that is were the park is located.


----------

